# Notebook-LCD bleibt schwarz!



## uwee (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo ihr alle!

hab mich lange nicht blicken lassen, aber ich habe ein Problem, mit dem ich schon ein paar Foren genervt habe:

Ich hab hier das Notebook meiner Mutter... gestern macht sie das Teil an und der Schrim bleibt schwarz... Nach näherem Hingucken stellt sich heraus, dass es nicht schwarz ist, sondern nur extrem dunkel...
so dunkel, dass man fast nichts erkennen kann...
Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass es mit der Grafikkarte oder mit der Verbindung zum Display zu tun haben könnte.

Ich hab schon den Versuch gemacht, das Kabel raus und wieder reinzufummeln, aber es bleibt so...

Habt ihr noch ne Idee

Das Notebook ist nun 3 Jahre alt. Es handelt sich um ein NatComp 540 I

Vielen Dank

UweE


----------



## Tobias K. (6. Juni 2005)

moin


Ich würde da eher auf die Hintergrundbeleuchtung tippen!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

